# dumb question



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

so i just realized my fog lights do not turn on. are they supposed to turn on with my daytime runners or is there something im missing?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: dumb question (easy3.0)*

Mine don't turn on with my DRLs.


----------



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: dumb question (EK20)*

well i mean i turn on my low beams and high beams and they still dont come on.. i think i might just need to replace them.,


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: dumb question (easy3.0)*

I assume facelift cars are the same as prefacelift for the fog control. If so, you have to pull the headlight knob OUT one click for front fogs, and two clicks for front and rear fogs. Of course, this is with the knob rotated so the lights are on.


----------



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: dumb question (Snowhere)*

you sir, are my hero.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: dumb question (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I assume facelift cars are the same as prefacelift for the fog control. If so, you have to pull the headlight knob OUT one click for front fogs, and two clicks for front and rear fogs. Of course, this is with the knob rotated so the lights are on.

With the group I hang out with, I just assumed that was everyone knew that. I can understand how someone wouldn't know that sort of stuff though.


----------



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: dumb question (EK20)*

yeah i drove a camaro up until just recently, and all the lights are automatic..


----------

